# No electric power



## Erik Anderson (Apr 25, 2017)

I have done plenty of searches with no one seemingly having the same problem. I am hoping someone can give me a little insight. In the last two and half weeks, this has happened twice. 

First time I left my apartment and drove to the gas station filled up, want to start saw the gauges light up and all went to complete to turn off the key and nothing. Turn the key back and went to try again, noticed I had no electrical power in the car at all. No gauges, no lights, even the milage wasn't showing. Sat there trying intermittently for 10 mins to no avail. So I walked to the AutoZone next door and got the guy to bring their portable battery instrument to the car, he hooked it up let it read, and it came back fine. He told me to try it again. Started right up.

I had intermittent "almost" cases where I'd turn the key and it almost seemed like it was going to lose power but then didn't and started just fine.

Now to today, I got into the car this morning turned the key the first click lights poped up on the dash, kept turning the key. Nothing. Went to try again, and over again had no power in the entire car. Sat for 30 mins hoping it would start back up like last time. Nope. So I spend the next few hours searching the internet for anyone that might have had the same problem. I got back out to the car to poke around at fuses and the like. When I unlocked the car manually and got in, the mileage numbers were displayed and, but went to turn the key the first tick just the mileage stated but nothing else happened. When to complete the turn to start the car, nothing. And I watched the mileage slowly fade away on the display. Checked all fuses, switched out the main fuse link, switch CM fuses and nothing changed.

I decided to break down and walk my battery up to AutoZone. They checked it, 85%, battery fine. Walked it back to the car hooked it all up again. Got into the car and lights were on so I opened the hidden menu, 12.1v. started the car and it fired up perfectly. Drove it around a bit and it stayed at 14.1v. stopped in a parking lot and fired it back up again no problems. 

Now the alternator was changed just a few months ago with a brand new one not reman. The starter was replaced when the clutch was done at the end of last summer. The battery terminals are looking almost new, checked the obviously visible wires from the battery until I couldn't see them and they all looked very clean. 

If anyone has any insight it would be extremely helpful. I don't want to take it in for them to go searching for a needle in a hay stack paying for $100/each hour they take, without being able to narrow it down. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Correct me if I misread but didn't you say somewhere in your post that after you put the battery in the problem seemed to be solved??


----------



## Erik Anderson (Apr 25, 2017)

The problem occurred with the battery in place both times. This time when I took the battery out to have it checked and then put back in, it started up. The key is, whats causing the issue to begin with.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought you we're saying that the problem hasn't returned since you put the battery back in. If so, may have just been a bad connection.


----------

